# Bay hippie 10/6 redfish slam !!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had a great trip today with chuck, Daniel and Laurie! Limits of redfish and released several more!! Come get in on some drag screaming action at bay hippie outfitters !!

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------



## simmins34 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Fishing*

Hello my name is Bruce Simmons would like two know what dates you have open for this Mo. and if so the price for two please.If you like my email is [email protected] Or thru 2coolfishing Thanks


----------

